# Meet Ziggy...



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

I just picked him up earlier tonight and I'm totally in love...


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

A pretty Algerian with an aqua spot.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, Lily had a yellow spot. Still does, actually. :lol: He's so cute, though! He looks like he's gonna be tons of fun to play with!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww ziggy is adorable!!! 
i cant wait to get my baby


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is beautiful.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

awwww that widdle face!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on Ziggy! He is soooo cute!  


...and of course, I'd never steal him.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww!!! on the second pic he looks like he is saying look at me mommy! and is hiding a shy smile lol


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! what a cutie, and i love the pics, they are really clear and good.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awww what great pics! I love the blue spot on his back.
I used to have a dog named Ziggy hehe.


----------

